# The Latest (Gimmick??)



## distant.star (Oct 8, 2015)

.
A 16-lens, post-processing dependent android brick -- next year...

http://www.fastcompany.com/3051941/tech-forecast/new-16-lens-pocket-sized-camera-aims-to-kick-bulky-dslrs-to-the-curb


----------



## Stu_bert (Oct 8, 2015)

distant.star said:


> .
> A 16-lens, post-processing dependent android brick -- next year...
> 
> http://www.fastcompany.com/3051941/tech-forecast/new-16-lens-pocket-sized-camera-aims-to-kick-bulky-dslrs-to-the-curb



When I envisaged what it would take to make a smartphone user step up to the next level, this is probably a little further on!! If they could release 3 lenses, in a smaller and cheaper package, say $300-400, then I think they might have a good chance. They should still offer the premium version, but pricing it more expensive than an entry dSLR or mirrorless is risky IMHO. Of course of interest to all here will be how quick it focuses 

There are rumours Apple and others will include a second lens in a future phone, and with a clever enough interface and software, a single zoom vs 3 fixed lenses is probably little difference - but maintains a better size for the consumer (thin & light) with the discrete lenses.

Interesting stuff, thanks for posting.


----------



## rs (Oct 8, 2015)

Some pretty amazing claims, and I'm all up for tech which delivers something new. However, I'm a little sceptical about it delivering anywhere near the level of the slick looking marketing material in real life. Time will tell...


----------



## 9VIII (Oct 13, 2015)

Another one trick pony trying to claim superiority over professional gear. Entirely underwhelming.
At least Llytro actually used new technology and wasn't just a faster way to stitch photos.

It does raise one good question though, is a sensor array a better idea than medium format sensors?
Four 35mm sensors with four 40mm Pancakes would make a pretty sweet landscape body, you would keep using the same lens mount and it wouldn't be any harder to transport than your classic large format bodies either.


----------



## Don Haines (Oct 13, 2015)

Photography is all about light....... the more light, the more you can do and the better the results.... The bigger the glass, the more light..... and that is why DSLRs will always beat phones.


----------



## benperrin (Oct 13, 2015)

We'll see. At this stage it's all just a marketing gimmick until they can prove that this type of camera can replace a dslr. I don't even think they are trying to replace a dslr, more aiming at the consumer market that doesn't know better. There are so many factors that make dslrs amazing, these new products usually address one or two of those factors and conveniently fail to mention any shortcomings.


----------



## Hector1970 (Oct 15, 2015)

I'm not going to buy this unless it has at least 16 stops of dynamic range. 

Interesting concept but until they display it head to head against something else that's 50mp it's hard to judge it.
If it was better I think they would be showing this.


----------



## LDS (Oct 15, 2015)

This technology is not new and is about merging different images taken at different focals and focusing distances into a single one. The final results depends on how well the merging algorithm is - for any image you could take. Anyway, a 35-150mm range is not something who can really replace bulky DLRS and some bulky 11mm or 600mm lenses...


----------

